# Happy Birthday Roxy



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you Roxy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You also receive a visit from the Birthday Monkey...........


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday to my favorite Haunter.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to ya Roxy!!! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Roxy!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my peeps! So far today we've had breakfast out, hiked up Sugarloaf Mountain, and stopped at Jimmie Cone in Damascus for ice cream. It's sunny and cool outside, so I couldn't have gotten a more gorgeous day to be out and about for a birthday


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What the......Happy Birthday Roxy!!! :lolkin:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish that you get to hear a mermaid sing.
I wish that Jack Sparrow teaches you how to tie a bowline.
I wish that you share some honey with Pooh.
I wish that you get to play ping pong with Forrest Gump.
I wish that you share a bottle or two of wine with the three musketeers.
Most of all, I wish you a happy birthday!
Enjoy this beautiful day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:There's only one thing to say....










I hope your day was extra special! Happy Belated Bonnie!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

A belated Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't believe I was off line on your birthday. But it sounds like you were too. Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday! May you find many gargoyles.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------

